# Current State of Visa Waiver Extension



## TimEllis (9 mo ago)

Hello. I have a ticket to visit the Philippines in mid-May, starting in Cebu City, for a period of about six weeks. I was planning on entering the country via the 30-day visa free policy, and then applying in Cebu for the 29-day visa waiver extension. 

On another forum, someone suggested that visa waiver extensions are not being granted by some immigration offices. Does anyone know if this is true or if, as of now, the visa waiver extensions are reliably available in Cebu and elsewhere? I have read some posts on this on the forum, but they are >=1 month old, and I'm hoping to get current info.

Thanks for your help. I'm a US citizen, if that matters in regard to my question.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

TimEllis said:


> Hello. I have a ticket to visit the Philippines in mid-May, starting in Cebu City, for a period of about six weeks. I was planning on entering the country via the 30-day visa free policy, and then applying in Cebu for the 29-day visa waiver extension.
> 
> On another forum, someone suggested that visa waiver extensions are not being granted by some immigration offices. Does anyone know if this is true or if, as of now, the visa waiver extensions are reliably available in Cebu and elsewhere? I have read some posts on this on the forum, but they are >=1 month old, and I'm hoping to get current info.
> 
> Thanks for your help. I'm a US citizen, if that matters in regard to my question.


I believe they are operating as normal. Why not get a 59 day visa before you leave.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

TimEllis said:


> Hello. I have a ticket to visit the Philippines in mid-May, starting in Cebu City, for a period of about six weeks. I was planning on entering the country via the 30-day visa free policy, and then applying in Cebu for the 29-day visa waiver extension.
> 
> On another forum, someone suggested that visa waiver extensions are not being granted by some immigration offices. Does anyone know if this is true or if, as of now, the visa waiver extensions are reliably available in Cebu and elsewhere? I have read some posts on this on the forum, but they are >=1 month old, and I'm hoping to get current info.
> 
> Thanks for your help. I'm a US citizen, if that matters in regard to my question.


Gary makes a great point, just get a 59 day extension it'll actually end up being for 3 months I got them all the time, I didnt' want to worry about the hassles with Immigration when I used to visit as a tourist, the 29 days goes by fast, you do this with your local Philippine Consulate in Chicago Link to Philippine Consulate in Chicago

Heck I actually got my 13a permanent resident Visa completed through the mail from North Dakota to Chicago, my wife was in the Philippines but I had all the original documents it took me two months because of questions about my health.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If its back to normal, 59 days could be got direct at airport when arriving if you ask for it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> If its back to normal, 59 days could be got direct at airport when arriving if you ask for it.


Still a lot easier to get it before you travel.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> If its back to normal, 59 days could be got direct at airport when arriving if you ask for it.


Would this be possible to do on arrival in Cebu airport?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I got my extension after getting there. they stamped my passport at the immigration entry point. I never had a problem. I don't know how it is now after the pandemic.

art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Still a lot easier to get it before you travel.


Agreed! Its just that I'd have to post the passport & notarized form off to the visa agency in London and Im worried about it getting lost in the post. But it is something I will nevertheless consider as it would be nice to arrive in the Ph with it all sorted.



art1946 said:


> I got my extension after getting there. they stamped my passport at the immigration entry point. I never had a problem. I don't know how it is now after the pandemic.
> 
> art


Which airport did you arrive at? I want to do the same on arrival.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

KatanaDV20

*Ninoy Aquino International Airport in manila. Then I would get a local flight to Davao city. Also, I flew into Cebu airport once and never stop at Manila. I have been there 8 times and all stops were in Ninoy Aquino airport except that one time. I forget what airlines i used to do that. 

they would stamp my passport for 30 days and I would get a 29 day extension before the 30 days ran out.


art*


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Gary,

What department do you contact in the USA to get the extension before going? I always got my passport stamped when entering the Philippines. then I had to go to immigration later to get another extension before it ran out.

thanks
art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

art1946 said:


> KatanaDV20
> 
> *Ninoy Aquino International Airport in manila. Then I would get a local flight to Davao city. Also, I flew into Cebu airport once and never stop at Manila. I have been there 8 times and all stops were in Ninoy Aquino airport except that one time. I forget what airlines i used to do that.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Im hoping Cebu does the same. How much did you pay at the airport for the extension if you dont mind me asking? I will download and have the form filled out and ready. If I cant do it at the airport I'll just go to the local BOI office after 2 weeks or so.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Katana

In Ninoy Aquino airport. When you go through the immigration line they will automatically stamp your passport for 30 days. The only thing I filled out was on the airplane before landing. It was a declaration form stating how much money I had with me and items in my luggage. At that time I was only allowed $10,000. I have been to Mactan Cebu airport. They did the same thing in immigration. I never had any problems. I also flew into Davao airport. No problems.

Just remember in the Philippines your passport is your BIBLE!!

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> What department do you contact in the USA to get the extension before going? I always got my passport stamped when entering the Philippines. then I had to go to immigration later to get another extension before it ran out.
> 
> ...


It would be your nearest Philippines embassy consulate section. Google the Philippines embassy in your country and you will find all the information there.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary,

the closest consulate is in New York. thanks for the info.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary,
> 
> the closest consulate is in New York. thanks for the info.
> 
> Art


Their website should tell you everything you need to know and you be able to do it all by mail.


----------



## TimEllis (9 mo ago)

Thank you for the replies. The only reason not to send it to the consulate is that I'd like to avoid having it potentially delayed or lost in the mail. But the prospect of a 3-month visa in advance is very appealing. Then I could extend the trip if I have the urge.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes wouldn't trust regular mail, using DHL/UPS etc soon gets expensive even giving that the visa is/was less expensive from the consulate.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Still a lot easier to get it before you travel.


 How can it be easier to have to send passport to and from consulate,
than get 59 days direct at the airport when the passport is handed over and get back direct there anyway?? 
(I mean IF it is back to as before, which I dont know but I suppouse some others know by have travelled recently.)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> How can it be easier to have to send passport to and from consulate,
> than get 59 days direct at the airport when the passport is handed over and get back direct there anyway??
> (I mean IF it is back to as before, which I dont know but I suppouse some others know by have travelled recently.)


I've only needed a 59 day visa once and it was no problem. If you are relying on getting it at the airport what do you do if you arrive in the middle of the night and the office is closed. Getting an extension can be problematic if you not local to a BI office, you can easily loose a day messing around. I guess you could alway pay a dodgy travel agent to get it for you.


----------



## TimEllis (9 mo ago)

I just want to post this as an FYI for everyone here. I followed advice on this board and sent my passport to the Philippines consulate in Chicago to apply for a 59-day visa. I just received a call from the consulate staff indicating that I could only get a visa in advance if I had family in the Philippines or was going on business. Neither is my purpose, as I'm just going as a tourist. So I'm receiving back my passport (and money order) with no visa. No big deal except l wasted some postage ($27 or so) and also time on this. I was advised to get a visa on arrival and extend it in Cebu by the consulate staff. I suppose this reflects new policies in light of the COVID pandemic.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

WOW! What are you going to do with the money order if it was made out to them? This is the first time I have heard of them doing this. I thought we could get extension as a tourist by mailing it into the consulate.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

TimEllis said:


> I just want to post this as an FYI for everyone here. I followed advice on this board and sent my passport to the Philippines consulate in Chicago to apply for a 59-day visa. I just received a call from the consulate staff indicating that I could only get a visa in advance if I had family in the Philippines or was going on business. Neither is my purpose, as I'm just going as a tourist. So I'm receiving back my passport (and money order) with no visa. No big deal except l wasted some postage ($27 or so) and also time on this. I was advised to get a visa on arrival and extend it in Cebu by the consulate staff. I suppose this reflects new policies in light of the COVID pandemic.


That doesn't sound right, it was announced a week or two ago that visa applications were now operating as normal. Perhaps it hasn't got to Chicago.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

TimEllis said:


> I just want to post this as an FYI for everyone here. I followed advice on this board and sent my passport to the Philippines consulate in Chicago to apply for a 59-day visa. I just received a call from the consulate staff indicating that I could only get a visa in advance if I had family in the Philippines or was going on business. Neither is my purpose, as I'm just going as a tourist. So I'm receiving back my passport (and money order) with no visa. No big deal except l wasted some postage ($27 or so) and also time on this. I was advised to get a visa on arrival and extend it in Cebu by the consulate staff. I suppose this reflects new policies in light of the COVID pandemic.


Real sorry Tim, I'm pretty sure I recommended getting the 59 Day Visa in advance, and what bad advice and like you mentioned wasted time when you could be here already, my apologies.

So that clears that up and thank you, geez... I wish I could figure out the thought process there when tourism is now finally open but? I guess it might deal with the reasoning we are still in a Covid quarantine level 1 and the call to extend for tourists is given only in the Philippines.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> WOW! What are you going to do with the money order if it was made out to them? This is the first time I have heard of them doing this. I thought we could get extension as a tourist by mailing it into the consulate.
> 
> art


If you plan on doing this Art, call Immigration and tell them that you are single, make it clear and see if they'll still do the extension because what a waste of time and money if they won't.


----------



## TimEllis (9 mo ago)

TimEllis said:


> indicating





art1946 said:


> WOW! What are you going to do with the money order if it was made out to them? This is the first time I have heard of them doing this. I thought we could get extension as a tourist by mailing it into the consulate.
> 
> art


I am going to cross out the original recipient, initial it, and insert myself or my mother or my girlfriend as the new recipient. We'll see if it works. I think it will.


----------



## TimEllis (9 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> That doesn't sound right, it was announced a week or two ago that visa applications were now operating as normal. Perhaps it hasn't got to Chicago.


It might not be right, but that's what the consulate is doing. The gentleman who processes these applications called me and told me he is only granting them for those who have family members or are doing business in the Philippines.


----------



## TimEllis (9 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Real sorry Tim, I'm pretty sure I recommended getting the 59 Day Visa in advance, and what bad advice and like you mentioned wasted time when you could be here already, my apologies.
> 
> So that clears that up and thank you, geez... I wish I could figure out the thought process there when tourism is now finally open but? I guess it might deal with the reasoning we are still in a Covid quarantine level 1 and the call to extend for tourists is given only in the Philippines.


No problem. I know you meant well. As long as I get back my passport in a timely fashion, it's only a small loss.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

TimEllis said:


> I just want to post this as an FYI for everyone here. I followed advice on this board and sent my passport to the Philippines consulate in Chicago to apply for a 59-day visa. I just received a call from the consulate staff indicating that I could only get a visa in advance if I had family in the Philippines or was going on business. Neither is my purpose, as I'm just going as a tourist.


Alongside the risk of the passport being lost in the mail this is my other fear - that the consulate will reject my request for a visa and that the rejection will go on record. So I have decided to just extend the visa while I'm in county using one of the local BOI offices. I have done this once and it was an easy quick process.


----------



## TimEllis (9 mo ago)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Alongside the risk of the passport being lost in the mail this is my other fear - that the consulate will reject my request for a visa and that the rejection will go on record. So I have decided to just extend the visa while I'm in county using one of the local BOI offices. I have done this once and it was an easy quick process.


Hmmm...my visa application was rejected, because they are not granting visas from the consulate to tourists right now. The rep with whom I spoke told me to just apply for visa on arrival. I don't think the visa rejection would have any effect at all on getting the visa on arrival.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey TimEllis

The officers will stamp your passport for 29 days when you arrive in the Philipines. then you can got to an immigration office and get a 59 days stamp.

I heard the rules also about a person has to have family in the Philippines or business reasons for going there to get a 59 day stamp in advance.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

you are wrong jwadams892.

If you get stopped by an officer you better have your passport with you even though you don't have your ACR card yet.

art


----------

